# Cast iron skillet



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I bought a new cast iron skillet. I coated it with veg oil. Baked at 350 for 1 hour. It's sticky now? Is that normal?? What do I need to do next?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

This was an unseasoned pan? 

Sounds like it needs to go back in or you used too much oil. It should be nothing more than a light coating that doesn't puddle. So, you might have to take off the sticky and redo it again using less oil.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It depends on what kind of oil you use and it still may be sticky for a bit, but each time you use it, it will season it more and more and that stickiness will lesson as more and more layers of seasoning are baked on. 

It takes a good, long time to get a well seasoned skillet and even longer if the skillet is not of a good quality cast iron. The older skillets take to seasoning much better than the newer ones.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Well It was 85.00. Maybe I did it wrong! I will just stray to use it first with bacon. I'm sure it should work!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You paid that much for one pan??? Hon, I coulda sent you one for way less than that!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Well It was 85.00. Maybe I did it wrong! I will just stray to use it first with bacon. I'm sure it should work!


I season all my pans with bacon ... I get the box of bacon "ends & pieces" and fry. The dogs love it and it works well to season a pan.

I've been looking at the cast iron wok ... but the price!  I may just put it on my holiday "list".  (Sometimes having a birthday near Christmas works out well. lol)

Best of luck!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Dang! I thought I was getting a deal! It was originally 145 and I haven't ever owned one an lets just say I have to own one! Ugh!


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I sure wish you all had been at a yard sale I had a couple of years back...sold all kinds of cast iron cookery~OLD stuff~for $25 for all of it. There was a large griddle, some smaller griddles and skillets, etc. I think there was about 6-7 pieces in all.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 8, 2013)

Was it Le Creuset?


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

jennifer said:


> Dang! I thought I was getting a deal! It was originally 145 and I haven't ever owned one an lets just say I have to own one! Ugh!


Cast Iron is making a come back. 20 years ago you could sell them for scrap and that was it. In the last five years I've seen a return to it, and if people are coming back, it's going to be expensive.

I use stainless personally. I like cast iron, but I have an electric stove and I don't like how it works with it. It does work, but fluctuating heat is an issue and I would rather not deal with it.


----------



## bcfox26 (Jul 11, 2013)

I love my cast iron but can only use it in the oven and grill because I have a glass top stove. Glass top and cast iron are not friends. I almost ruined the stove top by ignoring the directions and using the cast iron on it anyway. I got all my cast iron from my mom and mother in law. The only one I bought was a Dutch oven that's cast iron. I love it to cook bread in. You'll love it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Austin said:


> Cast Iron is making a come back. 20 years ago you could sell them for scrap and that was it. In the last five years I've seen a return to it, and if people are coming back, it's going to be expensive.
> 
> I use stainless personally. I like cast iron, but I have an electric stove and I don't like how it works with it. It does work, but fluctuating heat is an issue and I would rather not deal with it.


Yes, it is. There is a whole faction of the population willing to pay a pretty penny for old, well seasoned cast iron.

When we moved the first order was put in gas because the electric was so restricting on the types of pans that could be used.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

I have had problems with anemia because my digestive tract could not tolerate iron, and got hives from iron shots. Iron in pills and even baby iron drops quickly result in painful digestive tract problems. Cooking in cast iron brought up my blood levels without the problems. I'm past the need now, but there are good reasons for using cast iron, plus anything else you might use for non-stick either has horrible implications for health (teflon), or has an unknown potential for same, or is short-lived, and/or just too expensive.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I used one of my wife's cast iron skillets to fry myself some eggs one day, and like a good husband I washed everything up **** and span when done. Cast iron rusts real quick, don't it?
She bought me a stainless steel skillet and told me if I EVER touched ANY of her cast iron ware again I'd be living out in the barn.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Ricepaddydaddy! That's hilarious!!!


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

ricepaddydaddy said:


> I used one of my wife's cast iron skillets to fry myself some eggs one day, and like a good husband I washed everything up **** and span when done. Cast iron rusts real quick, don't it?
> She bought me a stainless steel skillet and told me if I EVER touched ANY of her cast iron ware again I'd be living out in the barn.


I did that to my Dad's pan when I first started cooking. Boy he got mad.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

My mother in law came for a visit and helped out by putting my cast iron skillet in the dishwasher! Of course, I had it just seasoned perfectly before that. It recovered after a lot of babying, traumatic just the same.


----------



## Buddy (Aug 10, 2013)

Advice from an old Scoutmaster who uses cast iron daily: The best way to season a cast iron skillet is to clean it without soap, dry it by warming it on top of the stove, wipe it with a light coat of oil then cook corn bread in it. Before putting batter in the skillet heat the skillet with a little oil on the bottom.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

I use vegetable oil. Coat, turn on the heat till it starts smoking. Turn it off and let it cool. Do it again. Turn it off. Do it again. Then wipe it out.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, same here.


----------

